# Termites and Ants



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So I make mine 4 to a pallet by adding a 2x2 to the bottom of the bottom board then adding 1x2 and 1x4 to the pallet and they lock together. Works great. I think the plywood way of doing it would be more prone to termites and ants.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Ian: Are your pallets wide enough to replace the U with a W?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

perhaps yes a W clip would probably work.

I like the U clips because everything is held tight together and the U clips dont allow any box movement,

How well does the W clips hold the boxes in place?


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Ian i use all W clips and every one else i know dose too and we have no problem with the movement. I strap everything front to back on the truck and there is usually no movement with the boxes except the last pallet sometimes.


----------



## mnbeekeeper (Jun 30, 2010)

you gotta have a decent gap in between otherwise its a breeding ground for ants and termites and other bugs. the smaller the space the more they like to call it home. i know it sucks having a bigger gap because in the fall they fill up with leaves and crap but its worth it to have to clean it out.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I dont strap, but then again I dont move my hives as far as you guys do. So ya, might try some W clips to see how they work.


----------

